# *



## willbedford (Jun 7, 2015)

*


----------



## jemu999 (Jun 7, 2015)

Sounds really good! Do you plan on doing a walkthrough video with live playing to see how it sounds out of the box?


----------



## mducharme (Jun 7, 2015)

The dynamics are really wonky in that lyrical demo / video - why is there a _subito molto diminuendo_ in the strings eight seconds in? It sounds like an error instead of sounding expressive. Also, since the oboe has the melody, should the strings not be a shade quieter?


----------



## The Darris (Jun 7, 2015)

mducharme @ Sun Jun 07 said:


> The dynamics are really wonky in that lyrical demo / video - why is there a _subito molto diminuendo_ in the strings eight seconds in? It sounds like an error instead of sounding expressive. Also, since the oboe has the melody, should the strings not be a shade quieter?



The video features the oboe library in early beta 6 months ago. Since then, it has been tweaked and adjusted in regards to functionality, especially in how the dynamics sound. As for the rest, I think the composer's choice in how he/she writes their music is completely subjective. Don't you think?

Anyway, I had fun writing a demo for this and for the price, it is a great tool for a composer to have. It has a certain quality and characteristic that sets it aside from all the other oboe vst's out there. It features a same note legato that works and sounds very convincing not to mention a feature that allows you to change the quality of the sound (ie; Oboe 1, 2, and 3). You can also choose between the Condenser and Ribbon mic which gives it, yet again, a completely different tone and quality making it very versatile. I know, I am biased because I helped test this but it really is fun to play right out of the box.

Best,

Chris


----------



## mducharme (Jun 8, 2015)

The Darris @ Sun Jun 07 said:


> The video features the oboe library in early beta 6 months ago. Since then, it has been tweaked and adjusted in regards to functionality, especially in how the dynamics sound. As for the rest, I think the composer's choice in how he/she writes their music is completely subjective. Don't you think?



Certainly - my comment was mostly from the point of view of this being a demo, and seemingly the only one showing the lyrical qualities. I found myself so distracted by the huge rapid dynamic contrasts in the strings that I was paying attention to that instead of the oboe, and the strings being comparatively loud also made it hard to get a clear sense of the oboe. I am in the market for a lyrical oboe but already have a few that I am reasonably happy with, and so I'm carefully listening to the details to see if this one is better than what I already have. However, the latest video has rectified that - hearing the oboe on its own is giving a better sense of the sound.



willbedford @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> Thanks! Here's a quick out-of-the-box demo, featuring a range of different legato speeds. Everything you hear is just the oboe, without any external processing or effects.



The fast, agile legato sounds quite convincing to my ears, but there seems to be something unusual (synthetic) with the transitions in the slow expressive legato. I can't quite put my finger on what it is - maybe the tuning is too perfect?


----------



## tonaliszt (Jun 8, 2015)

Sound good. How does the "same note repetition" work/sound?


----------



## The Darris (Jun 8, 2015)

n.h @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> Sound good. How does the "same note repetition" work/sound?



It is triggered by another key (C2). As long as you hold down the main note you want to repeat, you can play C2 as many times as you want and you will get a legato connected repeating tone that works with the adaptive speed as well. I used it a number of times in my demo to showcase it.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 9, 2015)

That sounds really good, Will. Nice tone to that oboe.

Mahlon

P.S. Hey, you're solo Viola sounds fantastic as well.


----------



## re-peat (Jun 9, 2015)

Mahlon @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> That sounds really good, Will. Nice tone to that oboe.(...)


Mmm, I don’t know about that.
Listened to it a few times and, don’t laugh, but this actually sounds rather like how I imagine a _bowed_ oboe, if such a thing existed, would sound. Or some weird stringed instrument with a timbre not entirely unlike an oboe’s. Or perhaps an oboe with serious identity issues, that is saving up for an operation in the hope of one day becoming a violin. Whatever this is, it makes for a bit of a weird-sounding oboe, I’m sorry to say.

Plenty of lovely things happening as well however, as there are in the other demo’s, and enough to not dismiss this library just yet, but there too, I’m often hearing a sort of strangled, small-ish, almost out-of-breath tone, suggestive of either a player with very tiny lungs or one who is extremely tired and is pleading with every note to be allowed to call it a day.

Any chance perhaps of a demo that has a bit more _joie de jouer_ and zip to it? And a bit more “I’m proud to be here” in its timbre?


_


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 10, 2015)

Open words from Piet, as always, but I would second everything. I also heard the "bowed" effect, since the attack, the most important part of an instrument for identification (there are nice scientific experiments about that) is very soft and shy and I never heard the characteristic "smack" that starts an oboe tone. Not in there or only a demo style topic?


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jun 10, 2015)

Sid Francis @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> Open words from Piet, as always, but I would second everything. I also heard the "bowed" effect, since the attack, the most important part of an instrument for identification (there are nice scientific experiments about that) is very soft and shy and I never heard the characteristic "smack" that starts an oboe tone. Not in there or only a demo style topic?



The attack is definitely there with this instrument - by default, the attack envelope is controlled by the velocity of the first note - you get plenty of "smack" when you play at the highest velocity, but there's more of the "soft and shy" attack when the first note is played with a low velocity. If you're not a fan of this approach, it's a quick fix to turn the attack envelope off.


----------



## gpax (Jun 10, 2015)

While I think constructive input is essential for any developer, I’m not of the opinion that fledgling developers be subjected to a litmus test demanding completely authentic and natural representations of the source material. 

To my ears, the NST oboe demos convey a different quality and tone I don’t presently have in my arsenal - very appealing - though admittedly a tad synth-like in places. Yet it is expressive without forsaking the mood of the source instrument in the demos that I’ve heard so far. 

Perhaps it’s more of an oboe interpretation by Northern Scoring Tools? Just a thought. But certainly a respectable sounding first (moderately priced) offering on its own terms, and refreshingly void of the hyper-sampled-million-articulation-unlimited-mic-position claims to replicate every detail of the instrument. 

I think Mr. Bedford has done some good work here, and with constructive feedback, his efforts on this and future instruments shows great potential.


----------



## mducharme (Jun 10, 2015)

gpax @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> While I think constructive input is essential for any developer, I’m not of the opinion that fledgling developers be subjected to a litmus test demanding completely authentic and natural representations of the source material. (snip) Perhaps it’s more of an oboe interpretation by Northern Scoring Tools? Just a thought.



"Oboe interpretation"? I hope I'm not in the minority when I think that an instrument that is named "Oboe" ought to sound like one, rather than sounding like an "Oboe-like thing". Of course, I don't think that this sounds like an "Oboe-like thing", for the most part it does sound like an Oboe, but I also hear the same unusual tone quality in that demo.

I don't think it's being unreasonable (or mean towards the developer) to point out potential issues that might be corrected with small programming adjustments, or issues that resulted from the way the MIDI performance was realized in the demo and do not reflect issues in the programming/recording of the instrument itself. The instrument sounds very good in the agile demo particularly, but, doesn't it ultimately help the developer increase sales if the feedback leads to demos that better emulate an actual oboe's natural tone and sound?


----------



## gpax (Jun 10, 2015)

mducharme @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> gpax @ Wed Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > While I think constructive input is essential for any developer, I’m not of the opinion that fledgling developers be subjected to a litmus test demanding completely authentic and natural representations of the source material. (snip) Perhaps it’s more of an oboe interpretation by Northern Scoring Tools? Just a thought.
> ...



I don't disagree with you. But show me any virtual instrument that can claim complete and total authenticity; while calling itself by the name of the real-thing. These are all virtual representations of course (interpretations, if you will, where each developer arguably approaches things as a matter of interpretation). 

Some do the interpretations better than others. But we are also talking about a modestly priced instrument and first effort here, and as I've seen in a couple of other threads recently, the weight of judging some of these has been too harsh. This one is actually compelling for a first effort.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Jun 12, 2015)

Bought it.　So wonderful.　It seems to be the most important Instrument for me in this year. I feel your very deep affection and commitment in this Instrument. Especially "Same Note Transition".

I expect your next work very much.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 12, 2015)

Will: because I commented about the transients of the oboe but still am undecided: could you please post a demo of a more agile, "allegro" use of the oboe where it is not so washed in orchestral sounds but more standalone and exposed? By the way : I don´t ever need demos of complete pieces. In fact : I don´t like them because I don´t want to hear the arranging skills of the developer but the instrument... :lol: A simple line in real time would not only be sufficient but great.


----------



## willbedford (Jun 12, 2015)

As requested, a simple line in real time. Please excuse my dreadful keyboard chops!

[flash width=550 height=65 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/210059513&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## ZeeCount (Jun 12, 2015)

Sid Francis @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Open words from Piet, as always, but I would second everything. I also heard the "bowed" effect, since the attack, the most important part of an instrument for identification (there are nice scientific experiments about that) is very soft and shy and I never heard the characteristic "smack" that starts an oboe tone. Not in there or only a demo style topic?



To me this sounds more like an oboe d'amore or cor anglais being played in it's higher registers. It has a very round quality to its sound, with less of the characteristic honky (some may say "strangled duck" :wink tone that I usually associate with an oboe. This is not to say that it is impossible to make an oboe sound like this, or even that it is an unpleasant sound, but it is not what I would call the "typical" sound that most would associate with the instrument.

I think the "Across the Stars" snippets show what I mean by this (especially as that final section is actually played by a cor anglais on the original recording).


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 12, 2015)

But, to me, it sounds musical, if slightly off. Not as a solo instrument but in a dense setting I think it offers quite a lot. Say as a second oboe?

Mahlon


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you so much Will: Perfect! And I like it much better than in the "drenched demos"  In fact a nice smack and absolutely capable of playing allegro.
I agree that the sound is more of a Cor Anglais in the high register. But exactly that could turn out to be its greatest advantage. Cause I always struggle hard to get the nasty frequencies out of the oboe in my arrangements and prefer to use....a cor anglais in the high register


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 12, 2015)

I was never a professional oboist because I went into engineering after college, but I had enough chops that I was first chair oboe at a major university. I love the sound of the demo and I will buy it for sure next week. Watching the video, I notice that during the slow passage you go from modwheel off to modwheel full very quickly. Guitarists do this all the time with a volume pedal or their volume knob to give the guitar a bowed sound. I think this is why the bowed comment was made. I believe that a more subtle modwheel usage will yield an excellent slow passage sound. I am betting my money on that.

Anyway, Will, I wish to say bravo and congratulations on a fine library. I look forward to using it next week and I look forward to future libraries that you make.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 14, 2015)

Does the modwheel crossfade between samples recorded at different volume levels or is it simply a volume control for the current sample being played?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 15, 2015)

willbedford @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> I hope that answers your question.



It does. Thank you.


----------

